
Airbnb Purged New York Listings to Create a Rosier Portrait - skennedy
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/12/business/airbnb-purged-new-york-listings-to-create-a-rosier-portrait-report-says.html?ref=technology
======
JohnTHaller
Given the way Airbnb portrays the average middle class family renting out a
single room in their home and cooking dinner for their "guests" in their
advertising in NYC while deriving most of their revenue from illegal whole-
apartment-without-the-owner-present rentals... is this really a surprise?

